# Chessboard



## SlickSqueegie (Jul 10, 2013)

I just wanted to share my Intarsia style chessboard.
Made from Cherry Maple Walnut and bloodwood.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice- I bet it sure was not the easiest way to make that playing surface!!!


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Jul 10, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice- I bet it sure was not the easiest way to make that playing surface!!!



Thank you.
No, It wasn't easy. Each one of those tiles along with each edge was sanded by hand and buffed with tripoli. I was worried about glue squeeze-out. I only had a couple spots of squeeze-out and the glue just snapped right off the buffed round-overs.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2013)

SlickSqueegie said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice- I bet it sure was not the easiest way to make that playing surface!!!
> ...



I was thinking you had built it that way. Nice job of making all pieces consistent. Looks Great.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Jul 10, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> SlickSqueegie said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Here is a link to the build pics. If you want to see the entire process
check it out


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 11, 2013)

Very nice! I love all the different colors of the woods and the soft round overs of the squares.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 11, 2013)

Very nice work! I love how it is put together. Nice job.


----------

